# What I did for 2 hours of my life



## mrskloo (May 13, 2005)

Did this today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a cover up.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 13, 2005)

It's really nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You need to take one with more light though, because I can't really make out all of the colors.  What were you covering up?


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 13, 2005)

wow that looks great! i love the colors and the desgin! I'm thinking about getting mine covered up cause my tattoo is so little..i want it BIGGER lol


----------



## RRRose (May 13, 2005)

That is soooo pretty!  I love the wind swirls...that is wind, right? Either way, LOVE it!


----------



## mrskloo (May 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_It's really nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You need to take one with more light though, because I can't really make out all of the colors.  What were you covering up?  My husband loves to go to Tatoolicious in Waikiki, have you been there?  I love it because I go in for facials and haircuts at the spa section while he's doing his tatoo thing.  _

 
It was some stupid tattoo that I did in high school. Oh man how I regretted it! hahaha... I've never been to Tatoolicious. Where is that?


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 14, 2005)

Isn't tattoos so addicting?


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 16, 2005)

WoW!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Demosthenes (May 16, 2005)

*edit*


----------



## FashionVixen (May 21, 2005)

Wow, I really love it! (and this is coming from someone who's not too into tattoos)


----------



## ishtarchick (May 23, 2005)

Very Nice!!! I love the waves surrounding the flowers, looks pretty cool. why did u regret the other tattoo? I've heard lots of people regret their highschool tattoos :s jeez I hop I don't too, I got mine like 3 yrs ago, first year in college, but still loving it and plan on getting anotherone this summer


----------



## Jillith (May 25, 2005)

I almost never like tatoos but that is very pretty!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

tattooing to me is like snorting coke, i get a rush every time i do it, i have two full sleeves, a big ass chest piece and a leg piece

and im not even done yet


----------



## Guccii (May 30, 2005)

When I was just in Hawaii visiting my friend, I got my eyebrow pierced at Tattoolicious!! They are really Awesome there! My friend lives like 5 minutes from them to!!


----------



## VertDeGris (Apr 19, 2006)

Really pretty


----------



## midnightlouise (May 13, 2006)

That's really pretty! One of the best coverups I've seen!


----------



## jeannette (May 13, 2006)

That looks magical! Very ethereal. I don't usually like tatoos but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## aziajs (May 13, 2006)

So colorful and calming/serene.  Very nice.


----------

